# What a good dog an whats a bad dog



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

I'M A PITBULL LOVER ANd I THINK THAT I HAVE A GOOD DOG . BUT DOES THAT MEAN I HAVE A GOOD DOG ,NO. NOT SAYING I DON'T HAVE ONE , BUT WE MAKE WHAT WE SHOW ANd WE LOOK LIKE WHAT WE SHOW  :stick: :thumbsup:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Never met a bad dog. Met plenty of crappy owners. I guess it's all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Mrs_Pitbull (May 5, 2008)

A good dog 2 me is a dog that respects you and would go to his grave to protect you from harm! Pitbulls or not a pitbull ive meet and seen many of them.And doggman that is a very beautifull dog you have (under you name).
And you can see the love in that dogs eyes...isn't doggy love a beautiful thing?


----------



## Mrs_Pitbull (May 5, 2008)

A good dog 2 me is a dog that respects you and would go to his grave to protect you from harm! Pitbulls or not a pitbull ive meet and seen many of them.And doggman that is a very beautifull dog you have (under you name).
And you can see the love in that dogs eyes...isn't doggy love a beautiful thing?  Ashley AHK


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

A good dog is in the eye of the beholder and/or owner. We all have our own preference.
I have seen it said here before and other places too
there are no bad dogs only bad owners........ 
any dog can be MADE to be bad.


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

i think that it all depends on the owner !


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

A good dog is one that'll get you a cold drink out of the fridge. A bad dog is one that poops on the rug. If you've got one that does both, especially at the same time, that makes them multi-talented.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> A good dog is one that'll get you a cold drink out of the fridge. A bad dog is one that poops on the rug. If you've got one that does both, especially at the same time, that makes them multi-talented.


Yeah but how the heck did you get her to go back and shut the door?!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Yeah but how the heck did you get her to go back and shut the door?!


Teach her to put her feet up while saying "shut it" or "shut the door." It works for house doors, too. One day as a prank, I waited until our cat wandered out into the front walkway -- kinda like a hallway between the screen door and the door to the living room -- and sent Loki over to shut the door behind him. The husband yelled at me, but I thought it was quite amusing.

ETA: Here's a link, if anyone wants to know what Syd and I are talking about. :thumbsup:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I had a good friend that had ring dogs that did that too... As for the video, I only got audio for some reason


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> Teach her to put her feet up while saying "shut it" or "shut the door." It works for house doors, too. One day as a prank, I waited until our cat wandered out into the front walkway -- kinda like a hallway between the screen door and the door to the living room -- and sent Loki over to shut the door behind him. The husband yelled at me, but I thought it was quite amusing.
> 
> ETA: Here's a link, if anyone wants to know what Syd and I are talking about. :thumbsup:


That's good stuff...I just want mine to learn to shut the door when they push it open...LOL!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Sydney said:


> That's good stuff...I just want mine to learn to shut the door when they push it open...LOL!


Yeah, that's why I originally taught Loki to do that. I used to sit in my living room with the door to the patio cracked open so she could let herself out to do whatever. When she was ready to come back in, I taught her to turn around and put her feet up to shut the door. Saved me having to get up.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Teach her to put her feet up while saying "shut it" or "shut the door." It works for house doors, too. One day as a prank, I waited until our cat wandered out into the front walkway -- kinda like a hallway between the screen door and the door to the living room -- and sent Loki over to shut the door behind him. The husband yelled at me, but I thought it was quite amusing.
> 
> ETA: Here's a link, if anyone wants to know what Syd and I are talking about. :thumbsup:


That was a pretty cool video....boy do I need to train Rain to do that.he can learn a command with only a few tries. Ceaser just looks at you like....."hey look,,i've already learned the basics....now leave me alone".


----------

